# It's done!!!!



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I finished my wall hanging size Trip Around the World tonight. I'm really happy with it :dance: I'll try and get pics up. It is colorful and doesn't really follow the light to dark color. It has 6 colors, the colors of the rainbow, yellow(liver/bladder/sarcoma), orange(leukemia),  pink(breast),  green(ovarian, cervical, uterine, kidney),  purple(general awareness) and blue(prostate, colon, thyroid). These colors are also colors of a more important rainbow, the cancer rainbow. I was going to use this quilt to teach myself how to hand quilt, but that thought never really felt right. Well tonight I know what this quilt was meant for. In Jan I lost the most wonderful women I'd ever met to leukemia. She is the second person that I have lost to Leukemia. Neil lost both of his grandparents to cancers also. I will use my sewing machine, since the quilt will fit, and quilt a large awareness ribbon in the middle and smaller ones around it. Then I will give it to Tonya's husband to use as a fundraiser for her memorial. Her DH and kids have got together with the hospital to have a memorial set up in Tonya's name to provide comfort items to all the cancer patients in that hospital.

This feels right :angel: 
Heidi


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

It really sounds beautiful I would love to see pictures. God will Bless you for your work !!!
bopeep


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is the link to the picture of the memorial quilt. My practice TAW. If My cousins present turns out this good I'll be happy. I will post pics once it is quilted, though I'm going to work on Amanda's before I finish this one. Let me know what ya think 
Heidi
http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w31/aries32207/Quilt Blocks and Sewing/IMG_20070605_0197.jpg


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Very nice! I love the fabrics and what you are going to do with it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm looking forward to seeing it quilted, it's great! Do you have a quilting design in mind yet?

I never can decide until it's complete, and even then I tend to decide as I go.  


The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

That's great. I love when I get a project actually finished. LOL


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

HorseMom said:


> Here is the link to the picture of the memorial quilt. My practice TAW. If My cousins present turns out this good I'll be happy. I will post pics once it is quilted, though I'm going to work on Amanda's before I finish this one. Let me know what ya think
> Heidi
> http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w31/aries32207/Quilt Blocks and Sewing/IMG_20070605_0197.jpg



Heidi, I love the quilt. Beautiful work.

Jan


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

WHat color of thread do you all think I should use to quilt the awareness ribbons on it? Should it blend in or stand out?
Thanks,
Heidi


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

CUTE! You did a great job on it Heidi! I don't have any ideas about the thread...sorry....maybe someone else will! Just wanted to compliment you on your quilt!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

It is really BEAUTIFUL, thanks for the pics, I am also looking forward to seeing it quilted.
bopeep


----------



## NativeGurl (Aug 7, 2004)

Wow your quilt is really beautiful. The colors are great and so bright. It reminds me of stain glass. Good Job!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Halohead - Wow, I love the colors and I've used some of that fabric before and know that it is nice quality. You did lovely work.

Angie


----------

